# What shall I set frame buffer size to?



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

I am waiting on my 8800 GT to arrive. What shall i set my Frame Buffer size to in the bios?

It is currently set to 64mb

<< System infromation is there.

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The last time I looked into those settings, it didn't matter. There was an article, I believe over at hardocp, where they tested performance with various settings, and the frame buffer setting didn't have any affect.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

And after a quick google search, that setting is for onboard chipsets only.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

Right i got the 8800 GT. And when i play blur on my pc it goes really slow. 

Will the frame buffer make a difference?

or maybe my cpu is not powerful enough... But what can I do i havent got the money for a better CPU.

Can I turn off cpu intensity things in the game?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What CPU do you have. Another important thing is the power supply you have. A weak one will have a very negative affect especially with a power-hungry card like the 8800.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Frame buffer has no affect on addon video cards. It only affects video chipsets imbeded in the motherboard (onboard video). Specifically, it controls how much system RAM is used by the onboard video chipset.

Anyway, your system specs are too low. http://www.specrequirements.com/game/blur-system-requirements 
You have the minimum RAM and the minimum recommended cpu is a 3.4 ghz dual core

Try lowering the resolution. Aside from that, live with it or upgrade.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

aw man. ok thanks for your reply


----------

